# Need help picking out basement colors.



## Abs777 (Feb 12, 2010)

Great thanks for the info...I like the look of the green home a lot. What color exactly is citron...a yellowish?


----------



## whammytap (Jan 18, 2011)

When choosing colors for a basement, it's best to use lighter colors for walls and ceiling. There isn't much natural light in a basement, and ceilings tend to be low--combined, this can make them seem very dark and claustrophobic, like a cave. I would usually balk at the idea of burgandy as a wall color anywhere but a tall room with lots of sunny windows, but as you're using it in a home theater, you'd want it dark! 

I've always thought a light, cool gray looks very chic and modern for walls. I'd go with something like that for the rest of the space.


----------

